# Video contest POLL



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

they are both so good its hard to choose


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------

